# My frist wreck



## mikemounlio (Oct 6, 2010)

my friend talked me into going snowboarding last year. I always wanted to but never went. He didnt tell me a thing about how to snowboard. He just said stay to the left (small resort [if you could even call it that). Well i get up after a few not so bad trys. I go about 20 feet and fall. I do this about two more times. I get back up after that and ive got it. I was going down the hill like a pro. I was passing everyone. then i saw a light pole in front of me. I didnt know how to turn. The hole time i was going off to the right but i couldnt help it. I was going way to fast. I hit a large section of ice. I wanted to turn so i started to mess around on the board. I had no clue what to do. I ended up with my toe edge to the top oe the hill. Thats when i cought my heel edge. I landed on my head at a very fast speed. I landed on ice. I woke up with the medics over me. 


That was the frist time i went down the hill. That night was -2 outside with a wind chill that made it -10


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

Classic! Edge catch, whiplash, coconut smash. Get yourself a helmet, and sign yourself up for an intermediate lesson. It'll tighten up your riding, torsion instead of ruddering etc


----------



## baldylox (Dec 27, 2007)

I second the helmet and the lesson. Get a private beginner lesson though.


----------



## gjsnowboarder (Sep 1, 2009)

I third the beginner lesson. Definitely a Begineer lesson. Judging from your riding description an intermediate lesson is a little bit beyond your current skill set.


----------



## JonesyMalone (Jan 11, 2010)

Hahahahha! That's exactly how MY first riding experience went, at Holiday Valley near buffalo. Shitty terrain, very cold, no control, heelside catch, WHACKED head. Not knocked out - I must have less brainmeat than you. And yes, now I ALWAYS wear a helmet.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

I wear a helmet. I've never whacked it on the slope, but I've come pretty darn close after riding over some invisible patches of ice. No time to do anything except fall and smack into the earth.


----------



## Snoudel (Nov 14, 2010)

Ha, I am sure almost every rider has experienced that at least once in their career.


----------



## ks99dime (Nov 7, 2010)

That was my first injury. Was going down spun around and caught the heelside and whacked my head wicked hard which gave me a concussion. Otherwise I only destroyed my tailbone on some ice, which hurt for a little over two weeks. So i feel your pain man.


----------



## treymchattie (Aug 6, 2008)

you sir, have just repeated every snowboarders first attempt. keep at it!


----------



## earl_je (Oct 20, 2009)

what doesn't kill you will make you stronger. but I agree with the helmet and lessons.


----------



## InfiniteEclipse (Jan 2, 2009)

Snowolf said:


> So many people experience this and why we have signs all over our resort that say"Friends don`t let freinds teach snowboarding"...:laugh:


LOOOL seriously! words to live by...i got my ass handed to me everyday the first year... a little less the second.. if only I took a lesson or two the first time around, i wouldn't have to choose between falling leaf and straight lining it every time.. I was younger so i obviously went for the riskier straight mach speeds... but then I could either stop by tossing myself or catching an edge... luckily my friend was always there to break my fall, and I his.

Here's a dramatization of what that looked like:


----------



## Mysticfalcon (Nov 27, 2007)

I remember when I had my first high speed hard edge catch but I went face first. My goggles were cracked and both of my contacts were frozen to the inside of my goggle lens. It was about my 5th day on a board and the day I decided to have a 2nd lesson


----------



## mikemounlio (Oct 6, 2010)

Well i keep at it. I do have to say my 1st trip was not the best. I was super cold and in a ton of pain. My second time out i worked at not snowboarding but how to fall and not get hurt. By the end of the second night i could go a little bit but yes would fall. I made those falls look fun tho. My thrid time i was able to ride 75% of the time. My 4th time was so fun and worth it. At the end of my short indiana winter season i was getting down the mound of dirt just as good as nayone else.


----------



## JeffreyCH (Nov 21, 2009)

Glad to hear ya stuck it out till it got fun. Did the exact same thing first year like pretty much everyone else. To make matters worse I had bruised ribs from a work accident about 2 weeks before I went. My younger brother "taught" me lol. It was basically here's how you strap in, this is how you skate to the life, swoosh up the bunny slope I went. At the top he told to sit down, strap back foot and stand up....great lesson. :laugh:

I got the hang of it pretty quick, by the middle of the second day I was getting comfortable and that's when it happened. Built up to much speed on my heelside and started heading towards some trees and cliffs. Made the turn and switch to toeside, hit some icy chop and caught my heel. Tried to roll into the fall, but landed square on my bruised ribs. I've took a few hard slams over the past couple years, but none that hurt as bad as that first one.


----------



## HUNT24/7 (Feb 8, 2010)

Aaaaaaahhhhhh! The good ole heel side head whoopin!!! 
I had mine about the second day I started snowboarding, got a little over confident, waaaaay to fast & then BLAM!!! Theres that effin heelside edge!!!


----------



## phillycheese (Nov 15, 2010)

lol...most people learn the hard way


----------

